# Smokers, Whats your age and how long have you been smoking???



## abokol (Mar 28, 2010)

Hey Everyone,

Dont mean to offend anybody, I was just curious what the different ages of us smokers are and how long you been at it.

I'm 35, been grilling with charcoal for along time but just bought my first WSM last month.

Cheers and good smoking!

Andy


----------



## rbranstner (Mar 28, 2010)

I am 28 almost 29 and I have been smoking for around 5 years. I contribute most of my success to this site!


----------



## ak1 (Mar 28, 2010)

49, been grillin' for a long time, but started smokin' about 5 yrs ago.


----------



## coacher72 (Mar 28, 2010)

I'm 55 and been grilling a very long time. Started smoking several years ago but didn't know what I was doing. At the time I bought ECB charcoal smoker. Did ok, but I knew there was better way. Mostly because I didn't know how. After it rusted out, the last couple of years I was doing everything on my charcoal grill using the indirect method and adding wood chips. It wasn't bad, but again I knew there was a better way. Last year I stumbled on this site and began trying to learn as much as possible from everyone. 2 weeks ago I decided I was going to learn and try to get it right. So, I went out and bought a 20in Yoder offset smoker. I had my first smoke, which I posted, last week when I smoked 2 chuckies. Today I'm in my second smoke, doing 2 slabs of ribs. I'm still learning how manage my heat and smoke. It's a journey I'm liking though.


----------



## kaiser (Mar 28, 2010)

35, smoked a little bit before but just got really "into" it about a month ago


----------



## ellymae (Mar 28, 2010)

As you can see already there is a large range of ages on the board so no need to add mine.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I have been grilling since I was a teenager, and started smoking about 12 years ago. I have always loved cooking out doors - things just taste better. There's something about sitting out on a beautiful day tending your fire, wether it be a grill or a pit.


----------



## ddave (Mar 28, 2010)

I'm 46 and have been smoking (correctly 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





) a little over 2 years now.

Dave


----------



## mythmaster (Mar 28, 2010)

I'm 41, I've been grilling since I was a kid, and I just bought a MES that I haven't even seasoned yet.  I've been wanting to get into smoking for a long time, and it looks like an Easter ham is going to be my first try.

P.S. Let me know if that pic in my sig is too obtrusive.


----------



## hogwart (Mar 28, 2010)

I'm 34, been bbqing for awhile, very new to smoking.
After I found this site and the smoker build section I jumped right in.
only have a few smokes under my belt, but I'm loving it.
Built my own ( http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=88398) and its a good feeling knowing that everything you're cooking is made on what you made.
First smoke i did was some pulled pork and beans, for about 30 people, made with recipies off this site and let me tell ya, I have never had so many compliments from a bbq get together before.


----------



## ecto1 (Mar 28, 2010)

I am 32 and have been cooking outside since I was a teenager.  What most people consider smoking I would say the last couple of years.  I am an food addict and the smokiness of a good brisket is my drug of choice.  I have also been known to go on rib binges and two weeks ago I almost OD'd on pulled pork.  My wife attempted an intervention but alas she may be falling into the same addiction as me.  I am a hardcore addict that is why I smoke my own instead of heading to a smoked meat dealer.


----------



## stircrazy (Mar 28, 2010)

I am 42, been slowcooking with smoke on a BBQ for a long time, but just started with an actual smoker at christmas time.

Steve


----------



## denver dave (Mar 28, 2010)

Lets just say way too old and leave it at that. I have been smoking meats in one form or another since 1965. That will give you an idea of how old I am.


----------



## richoso1 (Mar 28, 2010)

I'll be 65 this year, and I've been actively smoking for 6 years.


----------



## dirt guy (Mar 28, 2010)

I'm a half-century these days.  I started smoking when I was twelve (unfiltered KOOLs, if I remember correctly)
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.  Quickly, I decided those weren't for me and chose to smoke the occasional Swisher Sweet.  I haven't even had a cigar in probably 25 years.  

Actually, I've been around smoking my whole life.  Dad used to smoke hams on the grill for as long as I can remember.  I've been smoking on and off for the last twenty+ years.  My brother started going to competitions several years ago.  When that happened my interest in smoking (and the quality of my grub) increased quite a bit.


----------



## flash (Mar 28, 2010)

57 and been smoking 35 years now.


----------



## flyfishjeep (Mar 28, 2010)

29 yrs. old and bought my MES this past Christmas.  Thanks to this site I have had good success.  I got interested in smoking meat after watching pit masters and seeing so much good BBQ on food network that I wanted to do it myself.  Plus I found this site and it gave me good confidence to try it.
Now the grill is silent so far except to crisp up some chicken or to do some burgers.


----------



## seajams (Mar 28, 2010)

50 year old and been smokin' for over 30 years.  Was around it since I was 6.


----------



## coronaca92879 (Mar 28, 2010)

I'm 25 next month and got into smoking 6 months ago.


----------



## meateater (Mar 28, 2010)

I'm 45, I started working at "JERRY'S BBQ" in Tujunga Ca. when I was 13 years old. I started passing out fliers, then started cleaning the joint. I eventually started working the kitchen then was pitmaster at 14. I stayed there for 3 years after school and summers. This was the best job i ever had, If I could only go back in time. I smoke on and off for years and got serious about it again about 2 years ago.


----------



## brud (Mar 28, 2010)

I am 52. 
Been around it since childhood. I am back porch grill and smoker now.
I just recently (a month) bought a New Brunsfel Banderra for the porch. I like this smoker.
I have a commercial Charm Glow gas grill on the porch.
I helped an uncle smoke andoullie at a young age.
Also helped in many trench fire smokings. (oil drum cut out on top and bottom placed over the fire trench.
We used the trench technique for smoked meats for gumbo.


----------



## rdknb (Mar 28, 2010)

56 here, Grilling for as long as I can remember. Smoking on 5 months and loving it


----------



## northern greenhorn (Mar 28, 2010)

I'm 36, I've been grillin' since I was 12 or so, I'm new to smokin' foods, I just bought a gosm. My first smoke were some baby backs, I used the 2,2,1 method, and they were awesome, I then did a fatty, that i stuffed w/ corned beef, Swiss cheese, and potatoes, these things are fantastic.


----------



## mrblack947 (Mar 28, 2010)

37

I have 4 briskets, 2 bacon explosions, 8 beer can chickens/smoked chickens, and about 8 racks of smoked loin backs to may name in the last 5 years. 

Been charcoal grilling pretty much all my life. 

Now that I have a purpose built smoker to play with instead of the SnP I will be getting a lot more involved in it.


----------



## violator (Mar 28, 2010)

48.
My old man (R.I.P) was always on the grill. He was in HOG HEAVEN when he got his 1st Weber. He would have LOVED having a smoker. I was always close by when he was grillin'.
In my late teens or early 20's I started on my own grill. I received a smoker for Christmas about 10 years ago. I'm on my 3rd one right now. This past X-mas I was given a propane smoker. I like it, by far, more than the charcoal ones I had in the past.


----------



## ramfan (Mar 28, 2010)

39 and 2 smokes of experience.....looking to add a third this week.


----------



## rstr hunter (Mar 29, 2010)

I'm 32 and aside from smoking sausage once a year since I've been 16 or 18, I started smoking about 6 years ago when I got my Chargriller.  Got a new MES this winter and it took smoking to a year round event.  I don't think it has quite the taste of the Chargriller, but is great for the off season and is much less babysitting so I like it for when I can't use teh Chargriller.   This site has been great for new projects and pointers to make firsts turn out well.  Thanks all.


----------



## bill in mn (Mar 29, 2010)

51  And I have been smoking for 25+ years.Got started when we brought some venison to have made into sausage and they charge us $1.18 a pound to make and I gave them the meat besides so I said I'm going to learn how to do this and I did.Now I have 3 smokers and 2 of them I got in the last 6 months because of the site.Now grilling I have done since I moved away from home in 1976 and have wore out  many a grill since.The Webber kettle has been around since 69 and the Webber gasser I have has been a tough one indeed probably 12 + years on that one.Bill


----------



## jirodriguez (Mar 29, 2010)

I'm 38, and been smoking for just about 1 yr. Got my first smoker in June of last year.


----------



## solaryellow (Mar 29, 2010)

35 and have smoked things off and on for the last 7 years or so. I didn't get too serious about it until roughly a year ago. Then I found this place and have expanded to curing meats and making my own sausages. This has to be one of the most inexpensive hobbies one can have.


----------



## fourthwind (Mar 29, 2010)

Age = 42

Been grilling and semi smoking meats the hard way for 15 years.

Been smoking with real smokers for a couple years.


----------



## mulepackin (Mar 29, 2010)

47 here. Been doing sausage, jerky, etc. for about 20 years. Ribs, brisket and that style of smoking for about 10.


----------



## travcoman45 (Mar 29, 2010)

Been round the block some, got bout a decade an a bit ta early state retirement.

Been round smokin my whole life, grandad an dad both worked in the packin houses.  Grandad didn't know nothin elese, only way ta keep meat on the farm back then.  Started smokin when I was a kid, just kept buildin on it over the years till now we have a small business feedin other folks from time ta time.


----------



## scarbelly (Mar 29, 2010)

64 in June and been girllin since 8 or 9 and smokin for the last 3 years 
with regularity - been smokin on the grill for 20 years


----------



## mballi3011 (Mar 29, 2010)

I'm an old 51 and I have been grill since I moved out at the age of 17 and I knew everything I thought. Except how to cook with gas for the stove, so it was the grill and alot of blacked foods. I have been smoking for years now maybe 5-6 but I have really honed my skill since I have been around here.


----------



## graybeard (Mar 29, 2010)

62
gassing for 30+
occansional ECB's 20 years
serious smokin (SFB) 1 year 9 months each and every weekend!

beard


----------



## seapup (Mar 29, 2010)

52 here. My dad taught me old-school smoking in the mid-60s. Been refining my smoking skills ever since.


----------



## dman1101 (Mar 29, 2010)

30, been grilling for years and smoking for about 1


----------



## bbrock (Mar 29, 2010)

I am 34 and I have been cooking and grilling for about 17yrs. I have been Smoking for only about 2yrs and I love it. And I have got a lot of help from some good people here at the SMF. So I would like to thank them for all the good info for helping a new smoker out. And I would not even have had the chance to talk with any of these great people if it was not for Jeff and his great web site here at SMF. So thank you Jeff and all of the SMF supporters.


----------



## 5lakes (Mar 29, 2010)

I'm 52. Been grilling about half that, smoking for a year. It's a great hobby. Teaching myself after reading things here.


----------



## timtimmay (Mar 29, 2010)

I'm 33.  I've cooked outside all my life several times a week.  It was only once a year or so that I turned my grill into a smoker by cooking indirect with heat on one side, food on the other, and some wood chips.

I got a CSP for Christmas and that's been the passion this year so far.  I think I've only turned on the grill a cpouple times now this year.  Its starting to get jealous I think.

I found this site looking for mods to my CSP and found so many great experts this is my go-to site for BBQ now.


----------



## wmarkw (Mar 29, 2010)

I'll be 33 in April and have been smoking for 3 years.  Started on a electric ECB, upgraded to a smoke vault last year and just got my first charcoal cooker last month.  Learned a lot from this site and I love this hobby!


----------



## surgem7 (Mar 29, 2010)

I will be 80 if I can make it 22 more days. Been smokin for two years now.


----------



## culturedhick (Mar 29, 2010)

I am 43, and have been smoking 10 years now. Thanks to this site, I am making great bbq  now.

Alan


----------



## smokin relaxin steve (Mar 29, 2010)

Im 28 been BBQing for several years, cooking most my life, and started smoking off and on with my bro about 2 or 3 years ago... started smoking on my own a few months ago... Love the site, the people on here, and the ideas & tips that come from everyone... keep on smokin!


----------



## treegje (Mar 29, 2010)

42, been grillin' for a long time, but started smokin' about 1,5 yrs ago.


----------



## smokednarwhal (Mar 29, 2010)

I'm 36 and just getting into it, I wish I had started earlier.


----------



## lintonkennels (Mar 29, 2010)

I am 25 will be 26 in may.  Have been coocking on a gas grill for probley 10 years but just got into smoking about 6 months ago and love it.  The things I have learned from this site have helped me more than any cook book could evere try to do.  Thanks a lot guys.


----------



## guvna (Mar 29, 2010)

i'm 30. i've been rocking the ECB for about three years. i converted to propane some time ago and never looked back. all hail propane! probably going to pick up a CGSP in a week or so... planning on installing the afterburner in that one too!


----------



## smoken yankee (Mar 29, 2010)

I just turned 59, started out grilling at a young age and then when my father in law got his first webber I started smoking turkeys about 30 years ago, then I bought my first smoker ( charcoal Brinkman) many years ago and switched to a two door propane about two years ago.


----------



## papad (Mar 29, 2010)

I'm 59. Been grilling for ever, but bought a SNP about 10 years ago. Never really did much smoking on it, used it mostly for grilling. I don't even remember why I suddenly got interested in smoking all of a sudden, but I quickly found out I didn't know anything about it. Maybe it's because I gave up cigs five years ago and I'm looking to replace one kind of smoke for another. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Then I stumbled across this site about a year ago and everything has changed. Now I think about smoking all the time. I'm even getting a GOSM hopefully in a couple of weeks. (Bass Pro was out of them last week. Said they would have some more in a couple of weeks.)


----------



## blue (Mar 29, 2010)

I'm 36 and been smoking for about 4 years now. Internet taught. None of my family and friends have ever been smoker so I am blazing a trail here in my circle of friends and family.


----------



## bbqhead (Mar 29, 2010)

I'm 51, and been cooking since @ 1996. just got tired of paying for Q and it just was not worth it. started practicing and took classes, entered my 1st contest in 1998 and been Qing ever since.


----------



## shooter1 (Mar 29, 2010)

I'm 50 years young and been BBQ'in since I was a little guy. My Dad and Grandfather let me help when I was very young and I learned all I could. I got the bug bad and love to play with fire. My love of outdoor cooking led to my love of cooking indoors as well.

I first tried my hand at smoking in the early 80's with an ECB that I actually bought as a Father's Day gift. He never actually used it himself, said it was to much work so it was basically mine. I mainly bought it to smoke seafood as I was trying to duplicate food from a local restaurant called the Mullet Inn that had gone out of business. Eventually the thing rusted completely and we tossed it. 

Just recently got back into it last year and bought a WSM and am really enjoying smokin food again.


----------



## jaso (Mar 29, 2010)

I'm 32 and been smoking for bout two years steady and about a year before where I smoked like three times trying to learn.


----------



## amosis16 (Mar 29, 2010)

28,  Been grilling on a charocoal Weber for the past several years.   Around Christmas my wife heard me say something about getting a smoker,  so she got me a ECB for Christmas.   Have used it several Saturdays in a row and ma falling head or heels in love with smoking.   Getting ready to build me a USD.


----------



## memphisbud (Mar 29, 2010)

I'm 47 (48 in July) and have been grilling since my late teens.  Moved to Memphis in 86, started teaching myself about smoking a couple of years later, and have been at it off and on ever since.


----------



## the1pearson (Jun 22, 2014)

Early 40's, been grilling for over 27+ years.  Started cooking for my Mom who ran the Church Kitchen.  Learned to grill as a result of being a Boy Scout Quartermaster among other positions.  My troop never let me relinquish my cooking duties despite rank and position promotions.  It continued through high school as I became the (skip) party coordinator and blossomed once I hit college as I started & operated a successful catering business until graduation and the 'Real World' called me to relocate...smh what should have been!!! I started smoking large meats on a water smoker with Turkeys and briskets.  I actually lucked into my first large smoker when it was left abandoned in a yard of a rental property (college town).  I was called by the owner and asked to go take a look at it because they were aware of my cooking enterprise.  The smoker was actually an 100 gallon offset with a welded barrel fire chamber.  It was a little rusty but the bones were great...   I had it repaired by a college student car mechanic who did welding and I've never looked back.


----------



## bobrap (Jun 22, 2014)

62...been grillin' forever and smokin' for about 15 years.  Never realized how much I didn't know til I found this forum!


----------



## hambone1950 (Jun 22, 2014)

richoso1 said:


> I'll be 65 this year, and I've been actively smoking for 6 years.



Me too!


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 22, 2014)

Turned 65 this past January.

Been Grilling since I was a Teenager (Yes they had grills back then!!).

Played around trying to smoke things back in the 70s, but nothing serious until I got here 5 years ago.

Bear


----------



## talan64 (Jun 22, 2014)

I'll be turning 50 later this year.

Was a long time griller but when I needed a replacement for my last gas grill, I wanted to try something different, so I bought a pellet pooper. That was 3 years ago, and I have not looked back. When I decided I wanted something to grill on, I bought a Lodge cast iron Hibatchi, since it just my wife and I at home these days.


----------



## ishbbq (Jun 25, 2014)

I'll be 51 in September and I have been smoking for 8 years now.


----------



## bad santa (Jun 25, 2014)

I turned 62 back in March, got my first 55 gal split barrel griller/smoker when I was 15, Hector was just a pup.

Been seeking the truth in the TBS ever since.


----------



## pops6927 (Jun 25, 2014)

Well, I was brought up over the smokehouses and on cold winter mornings loved waking up to a cloud of smoke in our room!  But actually participating in smoking wasn't until 8 or so, when me and my brother got the job of tending to the smokehouses every 30 minutes, tossing crushed corn cobs into the burning pan over the propane burners under the smokehouses when we were not in school.  It was pretty cool because we got to watch the corn boll worms come out as they started to get fried!


----------



## kadoka (Jun 26, 2014)

I am 59 years old and have been smoking here and there for around

30 years. I still remember my first attempt at it too. It was a tray of  fresh

Lake Michigan smelt that I put in the smoker for around 6 hours. When I finally

took them out I dropped a few and they shattered like fine china.Because of

this website I have learned more, and done more than I ever would haved

thought possible. Thanks to all!

Rick


----------



## graywolf1936 (Jun 26, 2014)

I will be 78 in Aug. Got my first smoker in Jan. Really enjoy this forum and it's membrs.


----------



## noboundaries (Jun 26, 2014)

59 years young.  Learned grillin' from my ol' man who would get things going then hand me the spatula and say "don't let it burn."

Started cooking for roommates in school because I hated doing the dishes.  "I cook, you clean.  No clean, no food for you."

My wife has always loved that I enjoy cooking.  Not a holiday goes by that she hasn't bought me something to cook with.  She got me into smoking last August and I haven't stopped since.  No plans to either.  

Smoking must trigger some primal instinct because I've never enjoyed cooking as much as I do when I fire up the smoker.


----------



## callmegutter (Jun 26, 2014)

I am 48.  Been grilling for almost 30 years, got my first smoker (Great Outdoors Smoky Mountain vertical propane) when I retired from the USAF in 2005 as a gift from my brothers and sisters.  Worked it hard for 8 years before I got a Yoder YS-640 pellet pooper last September and gave the GOSM to a neighbor.  First post, BTW, glad to be here.


----------



## knifebld (Jun 26, 2014)

39 and been smoking every weekend for the past 3 months LOL....still lots to learn! :)


----------



## normbo (Jun 27, 2014)

39 and been smoking in an actual smoker for a year.  Used to do it in the BBQ.  Should have bought an actual smoker years ago!  BEST THING EVER!!!!!!


----------



## cellgirl99 (Jun 27, 2014)

Hi everyone my name is Megan.  I'm 40 and have been smoking a year. I smoke on a WSM 22". I live in Ohio (go bucks).


----------



## james1nc (Jun 27, 2014)

Good Morning everyone , I'm 51 Technically I been smoking for 6 months but I have been doing whole hogs for over 30 yrs . I maybe wrong but I don't consider doing whole hogs smoking because your heat source is under your meat even though it's low and slow.


----------



## dcarch (Jun 27, 2014)

There are many group pictures here for many local member meets.

You will get a better idea of members' age spread. 

There are many people who feel age is a privacy issue.

It's like asking "how heavy are you?"

Just MHO.

dcarch


----------



## james1nc (Jun 27, 2014)

dcarch said:


> There are many group pictures here for many local member meets.
> 
> You will get a better idea of members' age spread.
> 
> ...


6'1 and 205


----------



## barnold (Jun 27, 2014)

I'll hit my threescore and ten in August - still kickin', just not as high!

I've been grilling since I was a teen in the late 50s.  Got my first smoker (Brinkmann) in 1994 on which I did some decent beef brisket and really good turkeys.  Around 1999, I got a New Braunfels Silver Smoker to replace the Brinkmann and give me more cooking space.  During that period, I was doing more pork ribs and butts than anything else.  Last year, I bought an Oklahoma Joe Longhorn for a bit more cooking space and larger firebox.  A couple of months ago, I had a welding shop add a deflector between the firebox and cook chamber along with cutting tuning plates.  Pork ribs are my primary cook, largely because we end up having to share a lot of them!  I also cook turkeys, pork butts, and recently did a beef brisket for the first time in years, but need to develop that a bit more.


----------



## dieseldoberman (Jun 30, 2014)

28, been smoking for 6 years. 



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## flash (Jul 1, 2014)

62 now.  Around 36 years.


----------



## mneeley490 (Jul 1, 2014)

53. Been grilling since I was a teen, got into smoking about 4 years ago. Haven't looked back.


----------



## na na (Jul 1, 2014)

Just turned 38, and have been smoking for a little over a year.  have to admit that I am completely obsessed.  Best gift my wife ever got me!!!


----------



## lemans (Jul 1, 2014)

Started smoking last year.  I will 60 in august


----------



## palladini (Jul 1, 2014)

I am the Double Nickel, have been making sausages since the early 1980s and smoking meats since about the year 2000.  I once did a pig in my teenage years for a family get together.


----------



## tc fish bum (Jul 6, 2014)

48 or is it 49 I keep forgetting,  been cooking meat on fire of some sort since the 80s but I didn't take it serious till about 8-9 years ago. I have though been cold smoking with my pops since I could walk into the smokehouse without falling down.


----------



## travisaw (Jul 7, 2014)

I am 30 and I have been grilling regularly for about 10 years.  Just started smoking last week!


----------



## brooksy (Jul 7, 2014)

38 been grilling for 19 and smoking for about 13. Nothing beats sitting around the grill or smoker having some cold ones talking crap with your buddies making some delicious grub!


----------



## knifebld (Jul 7, 2014)

Brooksy said:


> 38 been grilling for 19 and smoking for about 13. Nothing beats sitting around the grill or smoker having some cold ones talking crap with your buddies making some delicious grub!


Perfectly stated! My only regret is that I only started 3 months ago! :(


----------



## brooksy (Jul 7, 2014)

dcarch said:


> There are many group pictures here for many local member meets.
> 
> You will get a better idea of members' age spread.
> 
> ...


  5'11" 219 keep in mind muscle weights more than fat ;-)


----------



## brooksy (Jul 7, 2014)

knifebld said:


> Perfectly stated! My only regret is that I only started 3 months ago! :(


 No regrets my friend! You've started and that's what is good :-)


----------



## jjpiv33 (Jul 7, 2014)

35. 
Been grilling for a while now. At least from USAF days do about 12 years. Stated smoking about 5 years ago when I got my smoking pro, now I'm on a Oklahoma Joe and I'm going to try my hand at sausage and smoked cheese soon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## forddood (Jul 8, 2014)

I'm 32. 

Been grilling for a while, when I was a kid/teenager, both my parents worked and left me to fend for myself at times. I didn't want any more cleaning in the kitchen to go with the chores I already had, so I'd do a hamburger or some hot dogs or whatever on the grill when I got home from school. 

I'm about three years into smoking though, learning something new with every bag of charcoal I burn.


----------



## mrkilderkin (Jul 24, 2014)

30, been charcoal grilling for 12 years, Santa Maria style oak pit for 4 years, smoking for 5 years.  Lots and lots of tri-tip cooking on all mediums.


----------



## palladini (Jul 24, 2014)




----------



## padronman (Jul 24, 2014)

Im 50 and have been Smoking for about 6 years.  I owe ALL of my success to this site. 

I have a Smokin-It #2 and LOVE it.  I also use a Weber Kettle when the mood strikes me and I have a Charbroil Infrared gas grill. 

Cheers

Scott


----------



## venture (Jul 24, 2014)

Some would say I am an old fart?

But:

I am not going to discuss my fellow smokers' youth and inexperience.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## jimpam (Aug 1, 2014)

Sorry as this is an old thread.  I'm 45 and got hooked on this 7 yrs ago. Besides the meat my favorite aspect is the relaxation it brings!


----------



## dtj16 (Aug 1, 2014)

I'm 34  and been smoking for 3 months- TMLE pellet died (auger motor dislodged from the drive shaft) so I bought Horizontal TMLE. And almost done modifying it. Been cooking/ grilling @ 10 yrs.


----------



## dtj16 (Aug 1, 2014)

Jim- I guess once you learn it's relaxing.  Right now- it's a love hate thing for me.  I'm about to relearn everything b/c I had to get a new smoker.


----------



## raastros2 (Aug 1, 2014)

26......probably 10 years


----------



## dtj16 (Aug 1, 2014)

What is everyone cooking on?


----------



## raastros2 (Aug 1, 2014)

anything weber and then i have a MES and a okie joe


----------



## dtj16 (Aug 1, 2014)

TMLE horizontal w/ off set charcoal or stuck burner here now.  Had a vertical TrailMaster pellet and it failed mechanically after 2 months- made good turkey legs- brisket/ butt etc but didn't last long.


----------



## dtj16 (Aug 1, 2014)

Am I just not there in life yet- how do you guys afford multiple smokers?  Or is it a collection I must start?  I can't say it's a hobbies for me yet either- still much to learn Grasshopper


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Aug 1, 2014)

dtj16 said:


> Am I just not there in life yet- how do you guys afford multiple smokers?  Or is it a collection I must start?  I can't say it's a hobbies for me yet either- still much to learn Grasshopper



Honestly, I'am cheap I guess..., but I got a WSM 18.5 " from a guy who wasn't using it anymore... $140..... Got a Weber Kettle before that.... $89.... Bradley 4rack will be converted to cold smoker, soon I hope.... Bout $80....  Biggest splurge... GMG DB, but if ya do it as ya go, it's not too bad..., but been grillin & smokin for a long while.....  :biggrin:


----------



## welshrarebit (Aug 1, 2014)

dtj16 said:


> Am I just not there in life yet- how do you guys afford multiple smokers?  Or is it a collection I must start?  I can't say it's a hobbies for me yet either- still much to learn Grasshopper



My wife usually buys me something for Xmas; that's how I got my COS and weber genesis,I built myself a mini-wsm, I bought my 22.5 weber kettle from a non profit for $5.


----------



## dtj16 (Aug 1, 2014)

Smoking deals Waterinhole.  Can someone  explain what cold smoking is?   As I said earlier, only been in the game for about 3 Months. And am curious as to what temps are like for cold smoking?  Sounds like an oxy-moron.


----------



## dtj16 (Aug 2, 2014)

So- Thx to all the seasoned smokers on here, I'm seasoning my new TMLE.  Except for a slight puff out of the top of sfb, this thing is only smoking at the stack.  Do I do Burn off first- then season w/ oil etc?  












image.jpg



__ dtj16
__ Aug 2, 2014


----------



## zbay (Aug 2, 2014)

I'm 32 and started smoking with a buddy a few years back, then did a little smoking in a webber kettle if you consider that smoking. I just bought my first smoker and giving it it's maiden voyage today.


----------



## geaux lsutigers (Aug 2, 2014)

73 years old. I have some ribs on my Memphis Pro at this time. I go back to when we dug a hole, built a fire, put the meat over the fire and cooked. The Pro is better smoker.


----------



## dtj16 (Aug 6, 2014)

Hey Zbay- what kind of smoker did you get to start with?


----------



## zbay (Aug 6, 2014)

@ dtj16, My buddy owned a vertical smoker, then I was using a webber kettle and I tried smoking a few things on that. Honestly I was happy with the versatility of the Kettle and almost went with another one, but last min  decided on a brinkman pitt n smoke. After it's trial run I'm happy with it but I have a few issues I need to work out. I'm currently attempting to patch up some of the air leaks now to make it perform a little better.


----------



## millerbuilds (Aug 16, 2014)

40.

I have been grilling and cooking over fire for many years, but only started smoking about 8 years go.  Wish I had started early....


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Aug 21, 2014)

Offend , heck no 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  My age is my knowledge base . . . I've been Queing since Dad kept burning all the meat , I was about 12y/o , so that's 53yrs.

I'm not a pro , but certainly know my way around the Smoker. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Have fun and . . .


----------



## dtj16 (Aug 23, 2014)

Pork butt today- my first. Anyone have any tips for butts?  I've done a shoulder and it turned out pretty good.  I brined this butt overnight to get a deeper flavor into the pork instead of just rubbing it and letting it sit overnight which seemed to only give the outer part flavor.


----------



## dtj16 (Aug 23, 2014)

image.jpg



__ dtj16
__ Aug 23, 2014


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Aug 23, 2014)

dtj16 said:


> Pork butt today- my first. Anyone have any tips for butts?  I've done a shoulder and it turned out pretty good.  I brined this butt overnight to get a deeper flavor into the pork instead of just rubbing it and letting it sit overnight which seemed to only give the outer part flavor.



I usually put a pan underneath to catch the drippings or ya could put the butt in a disposable aluminum pan for a bit.... Pull after a few hours to get the bark & put the pan underneath at that point.... Once ya rest it for couple hrs, when it's pulled the bark makes nice flavor when ya mix it up but then kinda kick it up & put them drippings back in, makes for some tasty Q !  Hope this helps !


----------



## dtj16 (Aug 23, 2014)

Thx Water- is the pan essential?  I was going to go non pan for the first 3-4 hrs.  I had some drippings from some ribs I did last weekend I froze.  Gonna thaw it, add some AJ and pour over the pork after I pull it.  Is the purpose of the pan to speed the cooking process or to catch flavor?


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Aug 23, 2014)

dtj16 said:


> Thx Water- is the pan essential?  I was going to go non pan for the first 3-4 hrs.  I had some drippings from some ribs I did last weekend I froze.  Gonna thaw it, add some AJ and pour over the pork after I pull it.  Is the purpose of the pan to speed the cooking process or to catch flavor?



No, not essential.... Just some drippings for some extra flavor.... Though the ribs drippings sound good to, so up to you.... I just like to put the drippings to work !  :biggrin:   Pan doesn't speed up the smoke in my experience, just to catch the flavor !


----------



## irbanite (Aug 23, 2014)

41 and relatively new to smoking.  Had a Weber kettle for a long time and cooked a lot using the 2 zones.  Finally learned about the "snake" method a few years back and was able to keep the kettle down to 225* which opened up a new door for me.  Finally got a Masterbuilt XL last Christmas and learning something new every time I smoke something and with the help of this site.


----------



## dtj16 (Aug 24, 2014)

image.jpg



__ dtj16
__ Aug 24, 2014





Thx.  It turned out great- the best Butt I've done yet


----------



## dtj16 (Aug 24, 2014)

image.jpg



__ dtj16
__ Aug 24, 2014





This is about 3 hrs in.  Ive been running things hot and fast lately and getting just as good if not better results.


----------



## dtj16 (Aug 24, 2014)

image.jpg



__ dtj16
__ Aug 24, 2014





This is at 4.5 hr, just before pan and foil (for juices more than anything- it was 204 and climbing) A 6.8lb Bone in Boston Butt in 5.5 hrs.  Running temps @ 290-315. Apple and hickory woods, natural wood lump charcoal.


----------



## papajim (Sep 1, 2014)

64, will be 65 December. When I started everything was called bbqing. If I had to nail it down 40+yrs. Liked it so much started comps. About 25 yrs.ago.  I knew Johnny Trigg before he was famous.

papajim


----------



## mj ryder (Sep 1, 2014)

34, grilling since I was a kid,  smoking seriously for about a year.


----------



## joeflyde (Sep 1, 2014)

Bought my Brinkman Smoke n Grill Water Smoker in 1998.  It's still going strong.  I really need a new one but I am just too familiar with it to say goodbye.


----------



## pauly (Sep 6, 2014)

I am a Rookie at smoking At 43. Lol. I was wondering about my x-mas present. Brinkman electric smoker. I was Ğonna try to smoke all night. Can I do this without tending it all night?


----------



## mark66 (Sep 6, 2014)

I am 67 yrs old. I have been smoking since I was 15. Trying to quit but it's not easy. As far as Smoking MEAT I just started about a yr. age


----------



## bigcup (Sep 7, 2014)

I,m a young pup of 52,  been around open fire pit, dutch oven, bbq and smokeing since i can remembe.....woould have to say though I probaly started smoking on my own around 15...got to say dutch oven cooking and smokeing are my fav


----------



## overwe1ght bbq (Sep 10, 2014)

I'm 30 been smoking for about 3 yrs but only a couple times a yr. hope to
Mod current smoker and really get in to it.


----------



## grillingkidd1 (Sep 13, 2014)

I'm 33 and just started 1 year ago!


----------



## paprika pal (Sep 13, 2014)

I'm 36 and have been smoking for 12 years.
Built my first horizontal smoker at 23 and have been building and smoking since then


----------



## brnzbk (Nov 20, 2014)

I'm 63, been grilling forever and smoking for 8 years, looking forward to gaining some good advice from this site.


----------



## cactuskid (Dec 10, 2014)

I'm 61 and I have smoking meats for a out 5 or 6 years now.


----------



## jwhitehill (Dec 28, 2014)

I am, 41 and have been smoking for two days.


----------



## art a (Dec 30, 2014)

I'm 61. Been grilling forever. I've had my WSM22.5 for about 5 years. Got into serious smoking and trying different foods and techniques about a year ago.


----------



## bigred77 (Feb 15, 2015)

36 y/o here,  been grilling as long as I can remember, started smoking at about 20 when my college roommate introduced me to it, built my own pit about 7 years ago


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 15, 2015)

bigred77 said:


> 36 y/o here,  been grilling as long as I can remember, started smoking at about 20 when my college roommate introduced me to it, built my own pit about 7 years ago


Wait a minute-----Your college roommate introduced you to smoking??

Are you sure of what kind of smoking we're talking about here???

Bear


----------



## ajsmokes (Feb 15, 2015)

35 years young. Been cooking and grilling for close to 20 years. Worked in a few kitchens through my twenties. But I've only been smokin for a couple months. Really enjoy it.. 

AJ


----------



## bonzbbq (Feb 15, 2015)

57 here, been grilling and smoking off and on for 40 yrs, had a neighbor who was a SERIOUS wild hog hunter who used to let me hang around the cooker with him, learned a lot as a teenager, cookin pretty good Q but don't know if I ever got as good as he was, his wild pig would melt in your mouth, he made a mean vinegar sauce too, east central florida was pretty wild back then, Bonz


----------



## bigred77 (Feb 15, 2015)

Bearcarver said:


> Wait a minute-----Your college roommate introduced you to smoking??
> 
> Are you sure of what kind of smoking we're talking about here???
> 
> Bear















smoking-a-joint-smiley-emoticon.gif



__ bigred77
__ Feb 15, 2015


----------



## whatsfordinner (Feb 19, 2015)

43 and smoking since Santa brought me what I've been wanting for a few years. I've grilled for as long as I can remember and live to cook and eat. This has taken it to a new level.


----------



## retfr8flyr (Feb 19, 2015)

I am 69 and was taught cooking on a Kamado style grill back in 1961, by my father. I have been grilling and smoking every since.


----------



## gary s (Feb 19, 2015)

I started in the 60's  I'm getting old !!

Gary


----------



## greywolf1 (May 7, 2015)

Old as dirt is what I've been telling my grandson for years , 61 , have been BBQing for ever always want to try smoking so here is where I am and loving it. Googled smoking meat sites and found this one and joined . Still learning from all the great smokers that are here and will always learn new ways and ideas. Thank everyone for their knowledge


----------



## kihler (May 9, 2015)

It seems I'm older than most of you. And my kids are older than most of you. I'm 70 and have been smoking for about 40 years.  If it's meat, I smoke it, pork, beef, chicken, pheasant, duck and fish. I make  my own bacon, corn both pork and beef.   I built some of my first smokers out of cedar. They were great smokers.  You may say this guy is from the hills, but I was an information technology project manager.


----------



## krboyd (May 9, 2015)

31 going on about 6 years


----------



## bigred77 (May 12, 2015)

kihler said:


> It seems I'm older than most of you. And my kids are older than most of you. I'm 70 and have been smoking for about 40 years.  If it's meat, I smoke it, pork, beef, chicken, pheasant, duck and fish. I make  my own bacon, corn both pork and beef.   I built some of my first smokers out of cedar. They were great smokers.  You may say this guy is from the hills, but I was an information technology project manager.


I'm guessing there are no more pictures of your cedar smokers?  I would love to see them


----------



## kihler (May 12, 2015)

To long ago. No pictures. It was 4 feet tall, and a 2 x 2 foot square. I was made of tong and groove cedar 1x6. The heat source was an electric hot pad with an iron fry pan for the chips. In those days I only smoked salmon. In Washington state salmon is almost free in the fall.


----------



## 1mind4fun (May 15, 2015)

I'm 59 (turn 60 on the June 2!).

I have been grilling for years, but got introduced to smoking via a HGTV show, and also a neighbor that did charcoal offset smokes.

Now (May 15, 2015) I am one week into the adventure. Doing a Boston Butt / Pork Havana with Sweet Italian Sausage links over top.

Post with pics to follow!


----------



## hardwoodalchemy (May 15, 2015)

Mid 40's (wow, that looks weird when I see it in print...), have been grilling for 20+ years, but I've only been smoking for a total time of probably less than 5 months. I borrowed a smoker from a friend a few years back for a little bit, but there was a period between then and now of about 5 years. Now I have my own smoker with no plans of stopping.


----------



## joe black (May 15, 2015)

Seems like 70 is the magic age.  I've been grilling and BBQing for 50 years but only smoking for about 7 years.  Now that I'm retired, I'm going to go for more time per year.  Sounds good to me.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (May 15, 2015)

Well its math time ....Yikes

I'm 55.5 and started in 1975 with a little chief smoker. Use my fingers and the end of a wooden spoon to stuff casings. Ruined lots of meat.


----------



## medic32 (May 31, 2015)

Im 36 and started smoking about 1 1/2 years ago


----------



## jam-is-on (May 31, 2015)

Well, I'm 38 and technically haven't started smoking yet. I just bought my first little smoker this afternoon. I have cooked most of my life and I've been grilling just as long. I've wanted to get in to smoking for quite some time and have finally decided to get started!


----------



## kihler (May 31, 2015)

You have come to the right place. I'm old, 70, think about like a  23 year old, feel 70. I have been cooking, grilling and smoking about 40 years. If you have a question, this is the place to ask. 

Welcome.

Dennis


----------



## bigred77 (Jun 1, 2015)

Jam-is-on said:


> Well, I'm 38 and technically haven't started smoking yet. I just bought my first little smoker this afternoon. I have cooked most of my life and I've been grilling just as long. I've wanted to get in to smoking for quite some time and have finally decided to get started!


what'd ya get?


----------



## jam-is-on (Jun 1, 2015)

I picked up a cheap Kingsford Sierra. Just wanted something to get me started. I've already read a lot of the negative reviews and am planning some necessary tweaks. Admittedly, I didn't do much research before making the impulse buy but it should at least get me started!













KSS.jpg



__ jam-is-on
__ Jun 1, 2015


----------



## ben501st (Jun 7, 2015)

I'm 20 and I've been smoking meat for a bit over a year. Did my first big smoke (70 lbs. of pork butt for 400+ people) about a month ago.


----------



## chase1300 (Jun 8, 2015)

I turned 50 in February.  Been grilling foreve and just started smoking about 2 yrs ago.  And still love it.  

This was/is my first smokers that I still use.  But it got some what tiresome for those 12 hr smokes.  
View media item 333867
This is my other smoker.  I use it for those long 12-14 hrs smokes.   It's so much easier than having to constantly tend a fire for 12 hrs.  I've only had it for less than a yr.  












image.jpg



__ chase1300
__ Dec 10, 2014


----------



## arronbutler88 (Jun 8, 2015)

Im 27 been actively smoking for 6 year but have watched my dad do it all my life. Its a family tradition and passion. We use everything from a usd to a wsm.


----------



## rabbithutch (Jun 8, 2015)

Been grillin' since the '50s.  Smoked my first turkey about 35 years ago.  I didn't really get serious about it until about 4 years ago when I bought my MES and augmented it with a OTG kettle and a Smokey Joe Mini WSM about 3+ years ago.

I'm a few bricks shy of a load . . .    uh, a few weeks shy of being 73.:grilling_smilie:


----------



## greywolf1 (Jun 9, 2015)

Old as dust is what I tell my grandson but I find I'm young at 61 after reading a bunch of these posts ,

only been smoking for 6 months but have been BBQing since forever and experimented with wood chips

in a smoke box that I made. It took me this long to get a real smoker , must have fallen on my head one too many times years ago


----------



## moozoo (Jun 11, 2015)

I'm 44 and have been smoking since my late 20s (I don't count using a few wood chips on the Weber kettle back in college!).  Wish I had started sooner.


----------



## paul6 (Jun 15, 2015)

Wow I feel really old , 54 and I  had my  smoker( do not know what kind it was) for about 20 years ! Used it as a grill up until about 10 years ago.3 weeks ago the bottom fell out and bought the Longhorn and am adding all the Mods.


----------



## downton (Jun 17, 2015)

68 , don't remember how long. I have several cookers. The oldest one is a homemade reverse flow smoker that I've had since 1977, I use it regularly.


----------



## bigred77 (Jun 18, 2015)

downton said:


> 68 , don't remember how long. I have several cookers. The oldest one is a homemade reverse flow smoker that I've had since 1977, I use it regularly.


oooo, I want to see pics of that good ol' beast


----------



## areallynicegirl (Aug 20, 2015)

I'm 38, smoking a few months, cooking for forever.


----------



## smokeymose (Sep 12, 2015)

I just turned 62 a couple of months ago. I've been hooked on smoking for 3 years now. I have a 20 year old Weber kettle that's not much to look at but still cooks like a dream, although it's getting jealous of the Master built!


----------



## loveofpaint (Sep 30, 2015)

21 and decided to try it out 3 years ago when I moved out, and needed a grill for my Apt. Bought the cheap Brinkmann Smoke N Grill, and it's worked so far. Would like a nicer setup when I become a little more stable and have a place to put a large smoker.


----------



## smokingearl (Sep 30, 2015)

49 here. Been smoking the last 26. I started with a Brinkman verticle charcoal smoker/grill, then went through 3 more. Got a Chargriller Smoker Pro offset two years ago. I just got my MES 40 BT 2 months ago. I love not having to buy charcoal except for grilling.


----------



## kansastraveler (Nov 16, 2015)

DDave You made me spit my coffee on that one!

48, grilling for years, brand new to UDS smoker I built.  Can't wait though! :)


----------



## gary s (Nov 16, 2015)

63,  be 64 next April. I got interested in grilling and smoking at about 14, got my own smoker at 20  so I have been at it for 43 years, I'm thinking I might get the hang of it in the next 40 ??   Oh wait I better hurry that up.

Only thing I will add is; what a great site and terrific bunch of people here. So much info available at every ones fingertips . When I started it was trial and error and watching and asking a bunch of questions.

Gary


----------



## idahopz (Nov 16, 2015)

Almost 62.  Purchased an original Bradley about 7 years ago and it sat unused in the box for 3-4 before I opened it and started.  I began smoking limited foods when I was a kid on a Big Chief, and only did beef jerky and dinner salmon (not really smoked) - I think it was the $49 price tag that sold me on that simple to use hot box (couldn't afford anything more, and I wanted electric for ease of use).

I guess I've only really begun smoking good food like cheeses, ribs, etc. for about 2-3 years at the most, so I'm always looking for ways to improve my methods.

It is great to be on this forum with so many people that really know how to cook.


----------



## tropics (Nov 17, 2015)

67 til Jan., built my first UDS when I was 23 used to smoke Whiting ( Fish ) 

Richie


----------



## barrelcooker (Nov 19, 2015)

20151124_164418.jpg



__ barrelcooker
__ Nov 30, 2015





Im 21 years old from michigan.  Use an offset barrel. Been smoking for about a year now. Turkey day coming soon!I use cherry wood. looking to get some hickory. Its a hobby realy, ive even built my own smoker. And won a 1st place trophy. This website helps me embrace my inner meat.


----------



## barrelcooker (Nov 19, 2015)

Jam-is-on said:


> I picked up a cheap Kingsford Sierra. Just wanted something to get me started. I've already read a lot of the negative reviews and am planning some necessary tweaks. Admittedly, I didn't do much research before making the impulse buy but it should at least get me started!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I started on a cheap 100 offset that should be plenty  purfect for a first smoker should last a while.


----------



## pauladelaine (Nov 22, 2015)

I have officially entered the age bracket called "Seniors", but I still get carded. I've always loved the outdoors, whether it be playing in them or preparing the next meal.Two years ago I was given an electric smoker by a moving neighbor.It sat a year, unused. THEN, the first attempt. Good eating.Now I am hooked.


----------



## fuzzbottom (Nov 25, 2015)

64 yrs old - smoking 9+ yrs. now.


----------



## pittocarrillo (Nov 27, 2015)

I'm 32 going on 33. 
Been grilling for bout 7 and  smoking for about 3 years not serious but the last 1.5 year I gotten more serious and loving it more
I started because my father in law loves grilling and smoking meat
Been learning from him and this forum
He bought my first smoker
A Masterbuilt vertical has smoker
And I been perfecting my technique over time
Then I got my first stick burner From my kids sitter that had. NB bandera in the backyard sitting and collecting dust and sand from the desert 
Father in law and I started fixing things up on that and it's a lovely cooker 

And now I just  recently got a hold of a horizontal offset and that I'm happily going to make it reverse flow 
Looking forward to Q on this babies hopefully measurements and calculations will make a great pit













image.jpeg



__ pittocarrillo
__ Nov 27, 2015


----------



## freiesleben (Nov 27, 2015)

I am 31 and have been smoking since February when I had promised my wife to make pulled pork for her 30th Birthday and then I have been doing more and more ever since :) I have however been grilling for several years, but I had to pause it for approx two years as we lived in Singapore :( But I have been a Boy Scout as well, so were pretty used to making food over fire :)


----------



## bartlett rs (Nov 27, 2015)

Hey there...

On the very tail end of 46 and started smoking tomorrow. Been wanting to start for a while, but just never pulled the trigger.  Fortunately (for me) the oven died the other day and can't get it replaced for two weeks, so I bought a Masterbuilt 30 in. electric to cook the turkey I need for Saturday. (Small crowd who'd be just as happy to have beer and crackers... so if I screw it up there's no real problem.)

Lots of great info and great people here so far, looking forward to being around.


----------



## noboundaries (Nov 27, 2015)

Just started the journey of my 7th decade of life.  Been grilling since my first decade and cooking for others since my second.  Started smoking with chip packs on a gas grill probably 12-15 years ago, then smoking seriously with charcoal and wood in August 2013.


----------



## dukeburger (Nov 27, 2015)

30 years old, started smoking on my Weber kettle in 2008 and got a GOSM in 2009.

It all started when I wanted some good beef jerky and decided to make it myself. The hobby has grown uncontrollably since then


----------



## joshgrillinlawn (Nov 27, 2015)

I am 31, I've messed around with grilling for a long time.  Usually on my dad's propane grill.  My Pastor was a Texan and grilled awesome steaks using charcoal. 
I had been wanting to get charcoal grill for a long time, but never really did it.
Finally this last 4th of July my wife got my a knock off kettle grill.
I've been grilling steadily ever since.
I just picked up a Webber Kettle a couple months ago, and now I have smoked Ribs, burgers.
My ultimate goal is to build a UDS for long smokes, like brisket, pulled pork etc.
I'm new to smoking, but am totally associated addicted!!


----------



## tomahawk (Aug 17, 2016)

I'm 27, and just got a new electric smoker back in April and have been using it almost weekly since.

I used to have a charcoal with a smoker box on the side, but after my move to So Cal, and their hatred for open flames in apartment complexes, I was smoker less for about 15 months. I had the charcoal one for about a year and a half, and my first smoke was thanksgiving turkey for the in laws my first year married.

I've been grilling for about 10 years altogether, but ever since I was young, always spent time by the grill with my dad, as most meals we had were grilled.

Now, I'm getting into smoking more so and trying to develop some good recipes.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## phatbac (Aug 17, 2016)

I am 37 and I have been smoking about 7-8 years. I started with a gas grill and wood chips. Moved to ecb then a cheap offset from wally world. Eventually got a WSM 22 then last Feb i got a Lang 36.

Happy smoking,
phatbac(Aaron)


----------



## okie362 (Aug 17, 2016)

I'm 52 and have been smoking about 37 years.  Started smoking meat before I was legal to drive.  That being said I'm new to sausage making and it's still a mystery to me but I'm going at it every chance I get.


----------



## marcom56 (Aug 27, 2016)

59 and just started


----------



## Bummed (Aug 27, 2016)

51 and started smoking this summer, better late than never!


----------



## chabrown (Aug 30, 2016)

I am 65 and have been smoking meat for about 10-years now.


----------



## lemans (Aug 30, 2016)

I am 62 and I have been smoking for 7 yrs on my WSM's


----------



## ricer2231 (Oct 17, 2016)

Hello. My name is Don, I'm 50 years old and I just purchased my first smoker, an MES30" digital.


----------



## mdgirlinfl (Oct 24, 2016)

I am 29 (okay, 51) pretty new to smoking as it has been less than a year.  On my first smoker MES30 but already thinking about a complete outdoor kitchen since we just moved to SWFL


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Oct 24, 2016)

Older than dirt. Started in 1975 with a Luhr Jensen. Still have it but gave to my son. Used to stuff casings with my finger and a wood dowel. THAT OLD


----------



## jakester (Oct 24, 2016)

I'm 30 years old. I have been grilling since i'm about 20 and always loved doing something with meat but got into smoking this past spring with a 40" MES. About a month ago I got myself a 14.5" WSM and love it!


----------



## graybeard (Oct 25, 2016)

Wow, time flies when yer smokin. I joined here about 8 years ago and still smokin a  couple times a week and sometimes on my egg. yeah, I bought an egg because I wanted to try all smokers and its convenient.
Oh, I'm 67.


----------



## crankybuzzard (Oct 25, 2016)

50!  I can't believe it either...

Started smoking as a youth, but I wasn't enjoying it then.  I was expected to do it since we were smoking hams, bacon, sausages, etc. during the winter after working our farm critters. I've always had a smoker at my place since moving away from home. 

Now that I'm not EXPECTED to do it, I love it and it's almost an addiction.


----------



## az porky (Oct 25, 2016)

I have been smoking for about 30 years. I used a propane smoker for ten years,now I have a masterbuilt electric 40" with a window. I just bought it Saturday and love it.


----------



## chilerelleno (Oct 25, 2016)

I'm 48 and been grilling/smoking as long as I can remember.
I've always used charcoal or gas grills and smoked with indirect heat and wood chips/chunks.
Today I purchased a Camp Chef Smoke Vault 24".


----------



## brew14me (Oct 25, 2016)

Pushing 60 here. Been grilling/camp cooking since a very early age (thank you Dad). Wasn't til I moved from PA to FL 20 years ago that I got into the "low and slow" cooking. Started out on propane grill. Now have 40MES, an offset smoker, custom built cold smoker and OK Joe 3n1 plus a Weber kettle.

Hobby to passion to obsession. I love it.


----------



## stickyfingers (Oct 25, 2016)

51 years old and smoking about 7-8 years. Inspired by an Uncle that passed away. He used to do it on Memorial and Labor Day for the family.


----------



## browneyesvictim (Nov 1, 2016)

Turning over the big five-O next month. Started cooking at home a lot around 5th or 6th grade do to family circumstances. But I fell in love with cooking outdoors particularly with the Boy Scouts. I learned a lot about Dutch ovens, grilling over wood fires, and building improvised  smokers. There was a Little Chief at home almost always had something in it. Fish mostly that we caught, or venison jerky. I remember when the Hibachis came out and the folks got one, and then gas grills were just entering the market. Yeah, had a few of those… Always preferred the wood/charcoal flavor. Except for the time I was deployed, there has always been something in my smoker or grill.  I’ve gone through many (I’m kinda hard on them) grills and smokers. Now, between the MES and the Kettle, that covers about all my needs. That is with the exception of the Jen-Air indoor grill I cheat with when I’m lazy or to much of a wuss to go outside.


----------



## abokol (Mar 28, 2010)

Hey Everyone,

Dont mean to offend anybody, I was just curious what the different ages of us smokers are and how long you been at it.

I'm 35, been grilling with charcoal for along time but just bought my first WSM last month.

Cheers and good smoking!

Andy


----------



## rbranstner (Mar 28, 2010)

I am 28 almost 29 and I have been smoking for around 5 years. I contribute most of my success to this site!


----------



## ak1 (Mar 28, 2010)

49, been grillin' for a long time, but started smokin' about 5 yrs ago.


----------



## coacher72 (Mar 28, 2010)

I'm 55 and been grilling a very long time. Started smoking several years ago but didn't know what I was doing. At the time I bought ECB charcoal smoker. Did ok, but I knew there was better way. Mostly because I didn't know how. After it rusted out, the last couple of years I was doing everything on my charcoal grill using the indirect method and adding wood chips. It wasn't bad, but again I knew there was a better way. Last year I stumbled on this site and began trying to learn as much as possible from everyone. 2 weeks ago I decided I was going to learn and try to get it right. So, I went out and bought a 20in Yoder offset smoker. I had my first smoke, which I posted, last week when I smoked 2 chuckies. Today I'm in my second smoke, doing 2 slabs of ribs. I'm still learning how manage my heat and smoke. It's a journey I'm liking though.


----------



## kaiser (Mar 28, 2010)

35, smoked a little bit before but just got really "into" it about a month ago


----------



## ellymae (Mar 28, 2010)

As you can see already there is a large range of ages on the board so no need to add mine.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I have been grilling since I was a teenager, and started smoking about 12 years ago. I have always loved cooking out doors - things just taste better. There's something about sitting out on a beautiful day tending your fire, wether it be a grill or a pit.


----------



## ddave (Mar 28, 2010)

I'm 46 and have been smoking (correctly 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





) a little over 2 years now.

Dave


----------



## mythmaster (Mar 28, 2010)

I'm 41, I've been grilling since I was a kid, and I just bought a MES that I haven't even seasoned yet.  I've been wanting to get into smoking for a long time, and it looks like an Easter ham is going to be my first try.

P.S. Let me know if that pic in my sig is too obtrusive.


----------



## hogwart (Mar 28, 2010)

I'm 34, been bbqing for awhile, very new to smoking.
After I found this site and the smoker build section I jumped right in.
only have a few smokes under my belt, but I'm loving it.
Built my own ( http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=88398) and its a good feeling knowing that everything you're cooking is made on what you made.
First smoke i did was some pulled pork and beans, for about 30 people, made with recipies off this site and let me tell ya, I have never had so many compliments from a bbq get together before.


----------



## ecto1 (Mar 28, 2010)

I am 32 and have been cooking outside since I was a teenager.  What most people consider smoking I would say the last couple of years.  I am an food addict and the smokiness of a good brisket is my drug of choice.  I have also been known to go on rib binges and two weeks ago I almost OD'd on pulled pork.  My wife attempted an intervention but alas she may be falling into the same addiction as me.  I am a hardcore addict that is why I smoke my own instead of heading to a smoked meat dealer.


----------



## stircrazy (Mar 28, 2010)

I am 42, been slowcooking with smoke on a BBQ for a long time, but just started with an actual smoker at christmas time.

Steve


----------



## denver dave (Mar 28, 2010)

Lets just say way too old and leave it at that. I have been smoking meats in one form or another since 1965. That will give you an idea of how old I am.


----------



## richoso1 (Mar 28, 2010)

I'll be 65 this year, and I've been actively smoking for 6 years.


----------



## dirt guy (Mar 28, 2010)

I'm a half-century these days.  I started smoking when I was twelve (unfiltered KOOLs, if I remember correctly)
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.  Quickly, I decided those weren't for me and chose to smoke the occasional Swisher Sweet.  I haven't even had a cigar in probably 25 years.  

Actually, I've been around smoking my whole life.  Dad used to smoke hams on the grill for as long as I can remember.  I've been smoking on and off for the last twenty+ years.  My brother started going to competitions several years ago.  When that happened my interest in smoking (and the quality of my grub) increased quite a bit.


----------



## flash (Mar 28, 2010)

57 and been smoking 35 years now.


----------



## flyfishjeep (Mar 28, 2010)

29 yrs. old and bought my MES this past Christmas.  Thanks to this site I have had good success.  I got interested in smoking meat after watching pit masters and seeing so much good BBQ on food network that I wanted to do it myself.  Plus I found this site and it gave me good confidence to try it.
Now the grill is silent so far except to crisp up some chicken or to do some burgers.


----------



## seajams (Mar 28, 2010)

50 year old and been smokin' for over 30 years.  Was around it since I was 6.


----------



## coronaca92879 (Mar 28, 2010)

I'm 25 next month and got into smoking 6 months ago.


----------



## meateater (Mar 28, 2010)

I'm 45, I started working at "JERRY'S BBQ" in Tujunga Ca. when I was 13 years old. I started passing out fliers, then started cleaning the joint. I eventually started working the kitchen then was pitmaster at 14. I stayed there for 3 years after school and summers. This was the best job i ever had, If I could only go back in time. I smoke on and off for years and got serious about it again about 2 years ago.


----------



## brud (Mar 28, 2010)

I am 52. 
Been around it since childhood. I am back porch grill and smoker now.
I just recently (a month) bought a New Brunsfel Banderra for the porch. I like this smoker.
I have a commercial Charm Glow gas grill on the porch.
I helped an uncle smoke andoullie at a young age.
Also helped in many trench fire smokings. (oil drum cut out on top and bottom placed over the fire trench.
We used the trench technique for smoked meats for gumbo.


----------

